# what should i use to cover up the ends of the cage fence?



## OLI_ (Apr 4, 2022)

1. i am planning on getting a rabbit really soon and i am working on a diy cage for it. the thing is i need to find something to cover up the sharp/scratchy ends of the fence so once i get my rabbit he wont get hurt. for the time being i have used duct tape but i am not going to keep it on there due to the fact of i dont want my rabbit to eat it and get sick.


2. another question i have is about the flooring, the floor and walls of the cage is wood, what material should i use to put over the wood for when the rabbit would go to the bathroom because i do not want the wood to get ruined or rot. but also something that if my rabbit were to nibble on it, it wouldnt cause much harm


----------



## MayBae (Apr 4, 2022)

Hello! For wire ends I would cut it close and grind it until it is flat and there are no sharp edges. If you can't do that, duct tape will be okay as long as it can't be eaten, like you said. ( haha maybe someone else has a better idea?) For the 2nd question, if you put a plastic bin or cat litterbox in, you can litterbox train the bunny and he won't go on the wood.  welcome to the forum btw!!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 4, 2022)

Are you making an outdoor cage? Have you already started building this cage? Do you have a photo you could post? It would be helpful to see what you have planned. Creative thinkers here may be able to offer some good/helpful suggestions, some of which may be better to implement before your project is complete. 

For covering wood, linoleum or vinyl squares or rolled lino can be put down. The edges can have a strip of wood on it to prevent bun from being able to access the edges.


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 4, 2022)

MayBae said:


> Hello! For wire ends I would cut it close and grind it until it is flat and there are no sharp edges. If you can't do that, duct tape will be okay as long as it can't be eaten, like you said. ( haha maybe someone else has a better idea?) For the 2nd question, if you put a plastic bin or cat litterbox in, you can litterbox train the bunny and he won't go on the wood.  welcome to the forum btw!!!!!



oh thanks! the litterbox/bin idea is a great idea to start training him. for the edges i dont think i would be able to grind it good enough for it to be safe, and i guess once i get him i can see if he will try to eat the tape(then ill have a material in my room to change it out right away probaly)


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 4, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Are you making an outdoor cage? Have you already started building this cage? Do you have a photo you could post? It would be helpful to see what you have planned. Creative thinkers here may be able to offer some good/helpful suggestions, some of which may be better to implement before your project is complete.
> 
> For covering wood, linoleum or vinyl squares or rolled lino can be put down. The edges can have a strip of wood on it to prevent bun from being able to access the edges.




no i am making a indoor cage made from a tv stand(a tv wont be there at all), i have started modifying it , i will post a picture later on today or tomorrow


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 5, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Are you making an outdoor cage? Have you already started building this cage? Do you have a photo you could post? It would be helpful to see what you have planned. Creative thinkers here may be able to offer some good/helpful suggestions, some of which may be better to implement before your project is complete.
> 
> For covering wood, linoleum or vinyl squares or rolled lino can be put down. The edges can have a strip of wood on it to prevent bun from being able to access the edges.








will be adding a fence and doors to this aswell





this is side with doors and duct tape so far




here is how the whole thing looks(will be moving the things on top once im done working on this.

on the other end i will be adding doors and duct tape too




if it helps here is inside the side with doors on it (the other smaler side is exactly the same size


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 5, 2022)

Just wondering, will this be a home base where the rabbit will go into to get hay, use the litter box, maybe take a nap? Also you can use plastic wire covers (if your bun won’t chew through them of course) or maybe even clear wall protectors! Even if these don’t work out in the intended spot they’re great for protecting your home from your bun! They love to chew through everything especially wires and walls when their babies will you be getting a baby bun or an adult bun?


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 5, 2022)

i was planning for this to be a cage for the rabbit during night time and if i am away. other than that i was planning to eathier let itfree roam my room or set up a large playpen for it during the day. i am planning on getting a baby bunny, probaly around 7-9 weeks once i get him


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 5, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> i was planning for this to be a cage for the rabbit during night time and if i am away. other than that i was planning to eathier let itfree roam my room or set up a large playpen for it during the day. i am planning on getting a baby bunny, probaly around 7-9 weeks once i get him


That’s great! Love the playpen idea if free roam isn’t available! I let my bun free roam in my room and had him when he was 7 weeks old too! If you do free roam your bun in your room I would definitely recommend wire covers because our bun went through 5 chargers in a month  thankfully as he matured he stopped caring about chewing cords. He also loved chewing on anything that was made out of wood so I would cover those up. I use cardboard since it was cheaper and easier to get but I have seen people use x-pens. Also be careful when putting food on your bed cause even if you think he can’t jump that high I can assure you that he can  we didn’t think our bun could jump on our bed since it is much higher than regular beds but he could and got a taste of our Halloween candy. And I forgot to mention that the wire covers have a slit going down the entire length so they can be easily wrapped around the wire! You can even leave the tape on for extra protection! If you don’t like the black, they have them in white and I’ve even seen some multicolored ones.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 5, 2022)

may I ask the depth on it? It seems quite thin. Also about the wood, would it be toxic for your rabbit to eat it? I have not used wood for cages but wouldn’t the pee absorb into the wood?


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 5, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> 1. i am planning on getting a rabbit really soon and i am working on a diy cage for it. the thing is i need to find something to cover up the sharp/scratchy ends of the fence so once i get my rabbit he wont get hurt. for the time being i have used duct tape but i am not going to keep it on there due to the fact of i dont want my rabbit to eat it and get sick.
> 
> 
> 2. another question i have is about the flooring, the floor and walls of the cage is wood, what material should i use to put over the wood for when the rabbit would go to the bathroom because i do not want the wood to get ruined or rot. but also something that if my rabbit were to nibble on it, it wouldnt cause much harm


to answer your second question, I would get a littler box and lay down a potty pad as the base, then paper pellets or care fresh on top to absorb the smell!


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 5, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> may I ask the depth on it? It seems quite thin. Also about the wood, would it be toxic for your rabbit to eat it? I have not used wood for cages but wouldn’t the pee absorb into the wood?


i will mesure it right now, and i will find out if it will be toxic to the rabbit. also to fix the problem about asorbing some people had really great ideas on here to help me fix that. 




Dusty07 said:


> to answer your second question, I would get a littler box and lay down a potty pad as the base, then paper pellets or care fresh on top to absorb the smell!



ok. thanks i will try that out once i get my rabbit!


----------



## JBun (Apr 5, 2022)

If you go to rabbit cage building supplies sites, there is this plastic door edging that can be bought that fits on the 14-16 gauge wire.






Cage Door Guard Trim


Cage Door Guard Trim



www.allthingsbunnies.com





A less expensive option that might also work and is easier to get, is FRP end cap moulding, that can be bought at Lowes, Home Depot, or some other home remodeling stores. The cage edging will just snap onto the ends of the wire mesh, but this FRP end cap moulding would need to be secured with zip ties. I've used it on DIY litter box screens that I've made, and it has worked well for me in that capacity. The FRP is a thinner plastic, so there is a possibility that your rabbit could chew it, but my rabbits never have. The cage door edging is more heavy duty and more chew proof if you end up having a rabbit that likes to chew.









Royal Mouldings 867 1/4 in. x 3/4 in. x 8 ft. PVC Composite White FRP Cap Molding 0086708001 - The Home Depot


Turn to this 8 ft. x 3/4 in. x 1/4 in. FRP Cap Molding for your interior finishing needs. The molding offers simple installation and is pre-finished in white. Adding molding to your home adds value and



www.homedepot.com





Also, here is some good info on bunny proofing and good litter box set ups.









Bunny Proofing


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com













Bunny-proofing







wabbitwiki.com













Litter Training


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com













Litter training


Litter training resources.




wabbitwiki.com













Housing Options


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com













Housing


Housing tips, information, DIY, and links for rabbits.




wabbitwiki.com


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 5, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> may I ask the depth on it? It seems quite thin. Also about the wood, would it be toxic for your rabbit to eat it? I have not used wood for cages but wouldn’t the pee absorb into the wood?


the two smaller sides are each w=around 1.4 feet h=around 1.8 feet l=1.4 feet

the larger middle spot is w=1.4feet h=2.5feet l=2 feet



so it is a bit thin but there are 3 different rooms for it to access so would that make up for it?
also, also the bun will just be sleeping there/staying there whenever im gone (which will not be alot) . and during the day the bunny will be out in my room or large playpen.(only getting 1 rabbit btw)
would this still be ok ?


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 5, 2022)

JBun said:


> If you go to rabbit cage building supplies sites, there is this plastic door edging that can be bought that fits on the 14-16 gauge wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow thanks for all the info! it will really help me once i get my bun.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 5, 2022)

is there any way you could make it thicker? I’m not sure how you would do that, I think you should make sure the rabbit can spraw out by the length and the width if that makes sense. Is their a reason for building a cage instead of buying a pen? There’s a few pens on amazon that have a base connected, it’s called an irs dog pen.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 5, 2022)

or is there any way you can make it all connected and not different parts, all the parts seem extremely small to
me, I’m not sure of your rabbit size but I am sure they will be uncomfortable and quite possibly chew the bars or the wood, this could cause many issues like malocclusion, No hate of course <3


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> or is there any way you can make it all connected and not different parts, all the parts seem extremely small to
> me, I’m not sure of your rabbit size but I am sure they will be uncomfortable and quite possibly chew the bars or the wood, this could cause many issues like malocclusion, No hate of course <3


 i am planning on connecting all 3 parts to each other so they are accesable at any time the rabbit wants, and will have rabbit free roaming my room/ a large pen during the day. but the cage will mainly be for when i cannot watch/see the rabbit. do you think it would be okay if i made a much bigger room made out of c&c cubes, connected on the side for it to go to aswell so it could go to the larger c&c room when wanted?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

Yea! That sounds like a good idea! <3


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

Okay great! thanks to everybody for all the help! i have one more question for now though, how am i supposed to tell what kind of wood it is?? should i cut a peice off and bring it to somewhere that can tell me?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

Do you have a brand it was from? That could help people identify it


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

i dont because it was one that was bought awile ago , but if i cut a peice off and brought it to home depot or lowes maybe they could tell me?


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

i used google lens and think this might be it, i cant find what type of wood it is though.








Pamari Killian TV Stand Media Console in Sawcut Espresso Finish


Read reviews and buy Pamari Killian TV Stand Media Console in Sawcut Espresso Finish at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




www.target.com


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> i dont because it was one that was bought awile ago , but if i cut a peice off and brought it to home depot or lowes maybe they could tell me?


possibly! maybe you can use these websites to identify it yourself in the mean time?
Wood Identification 
Wood identification 
Also I looked at the tv stand and here is what I would do. Of course you know what’s best for your rabbit, just best utilization of the space. I would take down the wall on the right side, you could put a litter box on the right side, maybe a plastic storage container would fit well? they tend to come in a lot of sizes that would fit that space.You could use the left side as a hideout and possibly remove the top part so he/she could jump up on top? My rabbits like to be on top so the can watch down below  Otherwise it seems good!


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> possibly! maybe you can use these websites to identify it yourself in the mean time?
> Wood Identification
> Wood identification
> Also I looked at the tv stand and here is what I would do. Of course you know what’s best for your rabbit, just best utilization of the space. I would take down the wall on the right side, you could put a litter box on the right side, maybe a plastic storage container would fit well? they tend to come in a lot of sizes that would fit that space.You could use the left side as a hideout and possibly remove the top part so he/she could jump up on top? My rabbits like to be on top so the can watch down below  Otherwise it seems good! View attachment 59924


oooh that seems like a good idea! ill take that into consideration as i build. also thanks for the website to try and see what wood it is


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

Also i what breed are you getting/planning on getting? As this enclosure seems to suit smaller/dwarf breeds? As then they would fit in the hideout


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

oh i am planning on getting a rex rabbit. do you still think that this would be ok but without the hideout idea because i just relized it would be too small. and with the extra bigger room too?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

Yea it would be fine with out a hide out, maybe you can just buy one so your rabbit has a place to hide. I messaged the manufacturers of the tv stand and they use mixed wood. They are going to try to give me what woods they mix
Edit
They said you could contact their wood manufacturer
“You may contact our Resolutions Department at 877-430-0703 for more information”
Also are you using the tv stand for Aesthetics so it fits in the rest of your house? Or convince since you already have it, as I have other suggestions! And is a tv being placed on it?


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 6, 2022)

Just saw this thread and agree with @PeanutsPlace about removing those inner walls to expand the entire area. The side compartments currently are too small to be of good use. I'd also like to attach a video of a similar thing that I did for a home-base cage. This one is 53" wide x 26" deep. Maybe this will help inspire you and give you some ideas.


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Yea it would be fine with out a hide out, maybe you can just buy one so your rabbit has a place to hide. I messaged the manufacturers of the tv stand and they use mixed wood. They are going to try to give me what woods they mix
> Edit
> They said you could contact their wood manufacturer
> “You may contact our Resolutions Department at 877-430-0703 for more information”
> Also are you using the tv stand for Aesthetics so it fits in the rest of your house? Or convince since you already have it, as I have other suggestions! And is a tv being placed on it?


oh thanks a bunch for that! im using it kinda for both (aesthetics and conveinence) a tv will not be placed on top ( a tv wont even be in the same room as the bunny)


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Just saw this thread and agree with @PeanutsPlace about removing those inner walls to expand the entire area. The side compartments currently are too small to be of good use. I'd also like to attach a video of a similar thing that I did for a home-base cage. This one is 53" wide x 26" deep. Maybe this will help inspire you and give you some ideas.



okay then i think i will remove those walls and add a larger cage space next to the tv stand made out of c&c or something else


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

yes I


OLI_ said:


> okay then i think i will remove those walls and add a larger cage space next to the tv stand made out of c&c or something else


would definitely add the c n c grid cage your bunny would be so happy! Especially considering that rex rabbits tend to be bigger. Are you looking at a mini rex or a rex? I believe rex rabbits tend to be pretty big compared to a dwarf. But i’ve never owned a rex so i’m unsure!
Edit!
Quick Facts about Mini Rex Rabbits
Source

Lifespan:7 to 8 yearsSize:5 pounds, small/miniDiet:70% pellets and hay, plenty of water, avoid grains and seeds, veggies like carrots, kales, and lettuce should be occasionalMinimum Tank Size:30 inches by 30 inches, 5 or 6 times its size
Source
Quick Facts about Rex Rabbits

Species Name:O. cuniculusLifespan:5-6 yearsSize:Large *7 – 11 pounds*Diet:HerbivoreMinimum Cage Size:36″ W x 36″ L x 24″ H


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 6, 2022)

Minimum Tank Size:30 inches by 30 inches, 5 or 6 times its size
 That's just 6 sq ft which is well below what the minimum should be for any rabbit cage.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Minimum Tank Size:30 inches by 30 inches, 5 or 6 times its size
> That's just 6 sq ft which is well below what the minimum should be for any rabbit cage.


yes i know it’s so sad. I was just doing it for the weight of the rabbit. I don’t believe that at all, as you can tell from my previous posts. I was just sourcing it


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes, I figured. Just wanted to clarify for any other future readers.


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 8, 2022)

okay i think that i am going to follow everyones advice to get my rabbit a large pen instead of the tv stand and put it somewhere else in my room. though my question is that if i could, would it be ok to have a tv in the same room as the rabbit because i really do not want to get rid of the stand. (i probaly wont get a tv anyway cus theres one in the living room). and does anyone have any other ideas i could use the tv stand for. i relized that the rabbit would probaly be much happier with more room so i am planning to probaly get a dog crate and then connect it to a pen. what size dog crate should i get, and what size pen should i get? (hoping to spend 40$ or under for each but if required will spend more.)


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 8, 2022)

That’s great on you! You could make it a hideout for your rabbit! Or, If there’s a lot of ventilation you can make it a litter box area!


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 8, 2022)

Depending on your rabbit size, I would get a 48 inch pen, 1 pen will be a 4 by 4 (16) 2 pens will get you an 8 by 8 (64 sq feet!) There’s also these clear pens on amazon, but it’s more than your budget, as stated above the tv stand would make an awesome litter box area, (if there is ventalation) or an amazing little hideout for your bun!


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 8, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Depending on your rabbit size, I would get a 48 inch pen, 1 pen will be a 4 by 4 (16) 2 pens will get you an 8 by 8 (64 sq feet!) There’s also these clear pens on amazon, but it’s more than your budget, as stated above the tv stand would make an awesome litter box area, (if there is ventalation) or an amazing little hideout for your bun!


okay thanks! and i could probaly use most of the shelves in there to put bunny stuff etc and leave the middle part for litter, i am going to take out the fencing in a bit and will try and find everythign i need on amazon etc 

when i get the rabbit it will be a rex that is around 7-9 weeks once i get him. is there anything that i need to take precaution/have ready for a rabbit that young?

and any other info on how to prevent diseases etc?

i am so exited for summer because i end school around the middle of may and will probaly get the bunny sometime at the end of may early june. so lots of bunny time! <3


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 8, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> okay thanks! and i could probaly use most of the shelves in there to put bunny stuff etc and leave the middle part for litter, i am going to take out the fencing in a bit and will try and find everythign i need on amazon etc
> 
> when i get the rabbit it will be a rex that is around 7-9 weeks once i get him. is there anything that i need to take precaution/have ready for a rabbit that young?
> 
> ...


Do you live anywhere near any outbreaks? Baby bunnies do a lot of binkies so make sure he has space to do them! If I think of anything more I will let you know


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 8, 2022)

i live near the *RHDV2* virus outbreak. 

and ill make sure that he will have space to do binkies! 
im so exited to see the binkies!


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 8, 2022)

Since you live near an outbreak you have to be extra cautious, (also get the vaccine when you can) Don’t leave you’re shoes anywhere your rabbit, and wash your hands before entering your space with the rabbit. 
“
How RHDV2 Spreads
Photo Courtesy of Canva
The RHDV2 virus is very resistant to extreme temperatures. It
can be spread through direct contact or exposure to an infected rabbit’s excretions or blood. The virus can also survive and spread from carcasses, food, water, and any contaminated materials. People can spread the virus indirectly by carrying it on their clothing and shoes.
A vaccine for RHDV2 is not currently licensed in the U.S. Instead, it is up to you as the owner to protect your rabbits by practicing good biosecurity. Biosecurity means taking simple steps every day to keep germs away from your animals. These actions will significantly reduce the chance of RHDV2 or other contagious diseases affecting your rabbits.
Follow these recommended biosecurity practices:
• Do not allow pet or wild rabbits to have contact with your rabbits or gain entry to
the facility or home.
• Do not allow visitors in rabbitries or let them handle pet rabbits without protective
clothing (including coveralls, shoe covers, hair covering, and gloves).
• Always wash hands with warm soapy water before entering your rabbit area, after
removing protective clothing and before leaving the rabbit area.
1

• Do not introduce new rabbits from unknown or untrusted sources. Do not add rabbits to your rabbitry from animal shelters or other types of rescue operations.
• If you bring outside rabbits into your facility or home, keep them separated from your existing rabbits for at least 30 days. Use separate equipment for newly acquired or sick rabbits to avoid spreading disease.
• Sanitize all equipment and cages moved on or off premises before they are returned to the rabbitry. We recommend disinfecting with 10% bleach or 10% sodium hydroxide mixed with water.
• Establish a working relationship with a veterinarian to review biosecurity practices for identification and closure of possible gaps.
If you are a breeder or grower who purchases live rabbits, even if you have existing biosecurity measures in place, you should review your practices and take steps to address potential gaps.”


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 8, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Since you live near an outbreak you have to be extra cautious, (also get the vaccine when you can) Don’t leave you’re shoes anywhere your rabbit, and wash your hands before entering your space with the rabbit.
> “
> How RHDV2 Spreads
> Photo Courtesy of Canva
> ...


Thank you so much for this info, i will be sure to follow these precautions once i get my rabbit!


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 9, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> okay thanks! and i could probaly use most of the shelves in there to put bunny stuff etc and leave the middle part for litter, i am going to take out the fencing in a bit and will try and find everythign i need on amazon etc
> 
> when i get the rabbit it will be a rex that is around 7-9 weeks once i get him. is there anything that i need to take precaution/have ready for a rabbit that young?
> 
> ...


Baby bunnies are a lot more destructive than adult bunnies so make sure anything you don’t want destroyed is out of their reach. My bun chewed up my crocs, chargers, piano cable, my wooden bed legs, wooden drawer, leather cover, carpet, baseboards, wall, etc so I had to buy wire covers, cover everything with cardboard that I couldn’t move, and make sure everything else was out of reach. They’re also more hyperactive so they need a lot of toys and room for zoomies and binkies. Diet wise, they’ll need alfalfa hay while they’re babies but I would recommend mixing alfalfa and Timothy hay so they get used to the taste. Alfalfa hay is a lot sweeter than the hay they need to eat as adults so some may reject Timothy and it’ll be a bit troublesome to get them to transition. Also make sure you get a heavy bowl for water because my bun loved to pick his up and spill all the water on the floor. Be careful of any house plants you may have because some are very toxic to rabbits. I believe you can still have the TV in the bunny room, like I said before my bunny free rooms in my room and I do have a TV in there. My TV is mounted on the wall though but there’s still a drawer under it to hold all the boxes and I have never seen him try to go up there once, just make sure to hide/cover up the cables. I would also look around the room and make sure that there are no places that the bun can hide in where you can’t get him and if they are you could just block them off by adding cardboard or other things you may have around the room. Last but not least I would take a TON of pictures when he’s small like that because they grow up so FAST!! I don’t have nearly enough pictures of my bun when he was all small and bright eyed. Take as many pics and you can even when they’re not doing anything!


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 13, 2022)

Dusty07 said:


> Baby bunnies are a lot more destructive than adult bunnies so make sure anything you don’t want destroyed is out of their reach. My bun chewed up my crocs, chargers, piano cable, my wooden bed legs, wooden drawer, leather cover, carpet, baseboards, wall, etc so I had to buy wire covers, cover everything with cardboard that I couldn’t move, and make sure everything else was out of reach. They’re also more hyperactive so they need a lot of toys and room for zoomies and binkies. Diet wise, they’ll need alfalfa hay while they’re babies but I would recommend mixing alfalfa and Timothy hay so they get used to the taste. Alfalfa hay is a lot sweeter than the hay they need to eat as adults so some may reject Timothy and it’ll be a bit troublesome to get them to transition. Also make sure you get a heavy bowl for water because my bun loved to pick his up and spill all the water on the floor. Be careful of any house plants you may have because some are very toxic to rabbits. I believe you can still have the TV in the bunny room, like I said before my bunny free rooms in my room and I do have a TV in there. My TV is mounted on the wall though but there’s still a drawer under it to hold all the boxes and I have never seen him try to go up there once, just make sure to hide/cover up the cables. I would also look around the room and make sure that there are no places that the bun can hide in where you can’t get him and if they are you could just block them off by adding cardboard or other things you may have around the room. Last but not least I would take a TON of pictures when he’s small like that because they grow up so FAST!! I don’t have nearly enough pictures of my bun when he was all small and bright eyed. Take as many pics and you can even when they’re not doing anything!


okay thanks! this is great advice! i will make sure to buy cord covers and cardboard to have on hand.probaly buy a photobook too!


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 13, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> okay thanks! this is great advice! i will make sure to buy cord covers and cardboard to have on hand.probaly buy a photobook too!


Awesome! I’m glad this helped and the photobook would be an amazing idea!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 13, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> when i get the rabbit it will be a rex that is around 7-9 weeks once i get him. is there anything that i need to take precaution/have ready for a rabbit that young?



For a first-time bunny owner, it is advised to get a rabbit that is at least 6 months of age, preferably already fixed. Starting out with a baby rabbit is _not_ advised for many reasons!!

Here's a quote from my site:
*Myth: Getting a baby will help me bond with bunny and make him like to be handled.*
This is perhaps one of the top myths which is based on comparisons with other species (like dogs). It just isn't true for rabbits. The innate personality of each individual rabbit is not going to be influenced in any significant way by human interaction.

_Founder of Bunny Bunch rescue, Caroline Charland, states, "People often think a rabbit must be held a lot as a baby in order to like being held as an adult.*I don't find this true at all.* Over the years, the Bunny Bunch rescue I founded has saved many mother and baby rabbits from shelters. All the babies were treated the same. When they became adults their personalities varied-- some liked to be held, some hated to be held and some tolerated being held."
(Rabbits USA 2014 magazine) _
Fixed rabbits are past hormones and therefore have evident personalities. By meeting already fixed rabbits, one can see the personality of the rabbit that one is considering. This is a huge advantage in considering the right pet for you.

And the following link explains how best to find_ just the right rabbit for you_. Remember, since this rabbit may be with you for the next 10 years, you'll want to be sure the rabbit has the personality and temperament that you are hoping for. There is no way possible to predict that (or shape that) with a baby rabbit. 








Choosing Your First Bunny


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 13, 2022)

A note about exercise pens: a 48" tall pen is certainly tall enough for a rabbit, but because of the extra height, it is _very heavy_. I'm not petite by any means but it is a struggle for me to pick one up and move it about. I end up "walking" it by putting one corner down at a time and waddling it forward (not great for one's flooring!). I have found the 30" height to be sufficient for each of the dozen plus rabbits I've had (never had a dwarf). There are the rare exceptions of course, but for indoors, a 30" height should be sufficient and it is loads easier to move and manage. 

Also, while a single pen placed into a square makes a 4' x 4' square (16 sq ft), that same pen can create a much larger space by making use of an existing wall. I doubled the space simply by making use of a single wall. If one makes use of a corner (2 walls) , it could be even larger.


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 13, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> A note about exercise pens: a 48" tall pen is certainly tall enough for a rabbit, but because of the extra height, it is _very heavy_. I'm not petite by any means but it is a struggle for me to pick one up and move it about. I end up "walking" it by putting one corner down at a time and waddling it forward (not great for one's flooring!). I have found the 30" height to be sufficient for each of the dozen plus rabbits I've had (never had a dwarf). There are the rare exceptions of course, but for indoors, a 30" height should be sufficient and it is loads easier to move and manage.
> 
> Also, while a single pen placed into a square makes a 4' x 4' square (16 sq ft), that same pen can create a much larger space by making use of an existing wall. I doubled the space simply by making use of a single wall. If one makes use of a corner (2 walls) , it could be even larger.
> View attachment 60098
> ...


ooh great idea of connecting it to a wall! ill do that. would the rabbit like it more if it was near a wall with a widow or one without?


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 14, 2022)

Either way. Some like to look out a window.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 14, 2022)

Please do read those links about baby rabbits. I know it may seem ideal to get a baby but the links explain more. Quite a few members here went against this advice & then later admitted that they wished they had heeded that suggestion and started with an adult rabbit (6+ months).


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Apr 14, 2022)

Instead of standing it up, could you lie it down and cover the top with 18 inch high wire? And have just one door? That would gave your bun more room to move around in.


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 15, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> Please do read those links about baby rabbits. I know it may seem ideal to get a baby but the links explain more. Quite a few members here went against this advice & then later admitted that they wished they had heeded that suggestion and started with an adult rabbit (6+ months).




i have read the links and i think i am still going to get a baby rabbit, i really hope that no one is mad.i do understand that i cannot shape the personality of the rabbit and i will not try to do so by overhandling etc. i promise not to rehome the rabbit and i will care for him appropriately.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 15, 2022)

In that case, I encourage you to call some local vets and find out the price they charge for spay surgery. Prices can vary greatly depending on what part of the country you are in. Then see if your parents are willing (or you are able) to pay that amount. You'll need it just a few months after you get the baby. Parents may be willing to pay $25 for a rabbit but don't tend to be keen on paying $250-$400 on a spay.

You'll also need to be prepared for cleaning up smeared poos as baby adjusts to eating his/her cecotropes. Also the urine odor of intact males can be incredibly smelly (and they tend to like to jump in the air and spray that urine on whomever is nearby). So we've seen parents insist that the new rabbit be moved outdoors (because of the baby mess and odor). Just some things to get prepared for.


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 15, 2022)

Blue eyes said:


> In that case, I encourage you to call some local vets and find out the price they charge for spay surgery. Prices can vary greatly depending on what part of the country you are in. Then see if your parents are willing (or you are able) to pay that amount. You'll need it just a few months after you get the baby. Parents may be willing to pay $25 for a rabbit but don't tend to be keen on paying $250-$400 on a spay.
> 
> You'll also need to be prepared for cleaning up smeared poos as baby adjusts to eating his/her cecotropes. Also the urine odor of intact males can be incredibly smelly (and they tend to like to jump in the air and spray that urine on whomever is nearby). So we've seen parents insist that the new rabbit be moved outdoors (because of the baby mess and odor). Just some things to get prepared for.


okay i will make sure to be ready for the odor. ive heard mixing water with vinager works for that, is that safe to use around the rabbit? and i will have enough money for the surgery by the time he would be old enough. i am planning to get a summer job sometime in may and just in case, my parents said they would help cover the cost of the neuter.


----------



## Dusty07 (Apr 15, 2022)

OLI_ said:


> okay i will make sure to be ready for the odor. ive heard mixing water with vinager works for that, is that safe to use around the rabbit? and i will have enough money for the surgery by the time he would be old enough. i am planning to get a summer job sometime in may and just in case, my parents said they would help cover the cost of the neuter.


Yeah neuters are usually a bit more cheaper than a spay and less invasive too! Vinegar and water is actually the go to option when cleaning anything in your bunny’s habitat because it is safe! My vet have me an estimate of around $500!! I called like 20 vets to see their rates, compare their prices, and see which services they required and found a vet that charged me $120! I had my Dusty at 7 weeks old and he sprayed the wall by his littler box and under my desk  I cleaned it with apple cider vinegar and water and thankfully he outgrew it. When you have a baby bunny you have to adapt to them and their behavior even as they grow up and hit puberty. They could develop bad behaviors or grow out of some just remember to never give up on them!!


----------



## Orrin (Apr 16, 2022)

Be sure you and your parents are prepared for this sort of thing when your baby hits puberty. This is just a sampling of what our mixed-breed buck, Alfie, would do when he hit became a "teenager."

He was amazingly accurate with his aim. He would hop past his sister's enclosure and without even breaking stride he'd nail her with a direct hit. 

We've raised rabbits from birth and we've adopted adults who were already spayed. The babes were cute; but, the adults gave us just as much enjoyment with a whole lot less expense and hassle.


----------

